# Braquage...d'une banque



## Corsicum

Braquage...d'une banque
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum,
Ho solo trovato "rapina (a mano armata)"
*PS * Anche "grassazione", ma non so se si usi tuttora .


----------



## Corsicum

Merci.
Effectivement « rapina » me semble assez générique et pourrait bien nécessiter l’ajout de « a mano armata » pour retrouver le sens exact.

Comment dirait-on ?
_Il a *braqué* son arme sur les employés de la banque_

C’est très curieux, en Italien on a :
_Les angles de braquage = __angoli di sterzata_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=sterzare&find=Cercahttp://www.etimo.it/?cmd=id&id=17475&md=be036b3869ee9f7c5966b9be5fa85a5c
http://www.etimo.it/?term=terzetta&find=Cerca


Vu aussi
_3. détention d'arme lors *d'un braquage* de véhicule — peine maximale d'emprisonnement de quatorze ans et peine minimale obligatoire de cinq ans d'emprisonnement;_
_3) detenzione di armi da fuoco *nel dirottamento* di un veicolo — pena detentiva massima di 14 anni e pena detentiva minima obbligatoria di 5 anni;_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=506826:cs&page=1&hwords=braquage%7E_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ce qui me vient immédiatement à l'esprit : braquer son arme = puntare la (sua) arma su XXX /minacciare XXX con la (sua) arma .
En cherchant : rivolgere, dirigere, spianare (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/S/spianare.shtml), drizzare _lever son arme_ (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/D/drizzare.shtml) .
Le "braquage" français venant de "diriger son arme vers", ce n'est guère étonnant que la plupart des termes italiens signifient diriger . Et pour une voiture, la direction (assistée) = il/lo (servo)sterzo .
Jamais vu avant, par contre, le "dirottamento" = "braquage" . Je ne le connaissais, avec le sens d'attaque à main armée, que pour _détournement de navire ou d'avion, _et je me garderais bien de l'utiliser : il faut autant de contexte que dans ton exemple pour qu'on le comprenne immédiatement et sans sourciller .

Allez, ciao et toujours avec plaisir !

*PS *Pour une banque, un fourgon, je crois qu'on utilise aussi le plus général "attacco a ..."


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Ce qui me vient immédiatement à l'esprit : braquer son arme = puntare la (sua) arma su XXX /minacciare XXX con la (sua) arma .
> http://


 
Esatto  

braquer son arme = puntare l'arma contro xxx : (_il malvivente gli ha puntato contro la pistola per farsi consegnare il bottino_)


----------



## zone noire

Corsicum said:


> Merci.
> Effectivement « rapina » me semble assez générique et pourrait bien nécessiter l’ajout de « a mano armata » pour retrouver le sens exact.
> http://


 
Certo, nel caso in cui la rapina è condotta con una pistola od un fucile è necessario specificare "_a mano armata_".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zone noire,

Puntare l'arma *contro XXX*, ok, grazie .
Puoi confermare, o meno, ciò che ho avanzato riguardo a "dirottamento" ?

Un caro saluto .

*Edit *: Prima di farti "bacchettare" dai moderatori  (perché non sono permessi i post successivi), dovresti imparare a usare le funzioni "edit" e "multiquote" . Per multiquote bisogna premere sulle virgolette a destra di "quote" dei primi post che vuoi quotare e su "quote" dell'ultimo da riprendere .


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Jamais vu avant, par contre, le "dirottamento" = "braquage" . Je ne le connaissais, avec le sens d'attaque à main armée, que pour _détournement de navire ou d'avion, _et je me garderais bien de l'utiliser.


 
Oui, bien vu 

_dirottamento di un'aereo, di una nave_ (attacco in genere a mano armata), ma non è un sinonimo di rapina, rapina è piu' generico, mentre dirottamento è generalmente impiegato proprio per cio' che hai indicato 

Altrimenti si potrebbe _dirottare una banca_   che naturalmente non ha senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Altrimenti si potrebbe _dirottare una banca_   che naturalmente non ha senso.


Beh ... una banca aerea, una banca imbarcata ? 

Il *problema con l'edit* è che forse non ti rendi conto della modifica del messaggio originale . Guarda il mio *post #7 .*

*PS* E grassazione, si usa ?


----------



## zone noire

Merci pour les conseils Matoupaschat  (en effet je suis nul en informatique )

Pour ce qui est de _grassazione_ j'ai bien peur que l'emploi de ce terme soit très limité en italien, du moins dans le langage quotidien (à confirmer sur le forum italien ).


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous pour ces explications


----------



## Jacko86

Grassazione non si utilizza assolutamente in italiano.

é l'origine della parola "dirottamento" è contenuta in "rotta" (route).. tesa a significare un forzato cambio di rotta.. non il caso di banche insomma..


----------



## matoupaschat

Jacko86 said:


> Grassazione non si utilizza assolutamente in italiano.
> 
> é l'origine della parola "dirottamento" è contenuta in "rotta" (route).. tesa a significare un forzato cambio di rotta.. non il caso di banche insomma..


Grassazione : grazie, era quasi scontato, ma non si sa mai ...
Dirottamento : certo ! Poi, si può attaccare una nave senza dirottarla (né rimorchiare) e dirottare un aereo senza attaccarlo


----------

